# cloro scroller from and RC car



## chizle97 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey there. I was really boared one day and i had an old rc truck lying a round so I made a frame and spools for color scrolls. Then i took the motor out of the RC car and atached the belt to both spools. I made it so it can slide into the gel frame of a 8" fresnel or a elipsoidel. I try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## Inaki2 (Feb 26, 2004)

Cool......does it work???


----------



## fishyswishy (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah sounds wicked sweet send pics real soon


----------

